# [SOLVED] Front panel USB/audio issue: what's the cause?



## osterac (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, 
I have a PC I built this summer that has a Corsair Carbide 500R case, MSI Z87-G45 Gaming MoBo, and a Core i7 4770k. I've been having a strange issue with the front panel ports. With the USB ports, if I use them as USB 3.0 ports, and copy large files, the operation will go smoothly for maybe 10 seconds but then the speed will go way down to next to nothing and fluctuate. The case came with a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter so I used that and USB 2.0 seems to work alright. There is no problem like this with the rear USB 3.0 ports.
As for the front panel audio, the jack detection on the headphone port does not work. it works on the mic port, but not the headphone port. 
So basically what I can't figure out is what the source of the problem is. Which item should I focus on, or replace? The case, the Motherboard? Is it a driver issue?

*Something I just noticed: when I plug in my USB 3.0 portable hard drive to the rear port, the safely remove hardware icon does not show up in the tray. I remember having this problem with the front panel ports as well (as USB 3.0 ports). The icon does show up, however, for USB 2.0 ports.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Front panel USB/audio issue: what's the cause?*

The USB issue would most likely be the motherboard port or drivers.

For audio devices, hardware detection is a product of the audio drivers.

I'm not certain, but I don't believe "Safely Remove Hardware" wizard is needed for USB3 hardware.


----------



## osterac (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give MSI a call and see what they have to say about it. I already have the latest drivers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If no problem occurs using the Mobo (Rear) ports, the issue is most likely with the adapter. Adapters commonly have issues.


----------



## osterac (Sep 27, 2012)

Tyree said:


> If no problem occurs using the Mobo (Rear) ports, the issue is most likely with the adapter. Adapters commonly have issues.


So I would have to get that replaced/fixed by corsair then, not MSI? You're talking about the wiring and plugs on the front of the case, right?


----------



## osterac (Sep 27, 2012)

Tyree said:


> If no problem occurs using the Mobo (Rear) ports, the issue is most likely with the adapter. Adapters commonly have issues.


I'm just not sure what you mean by "adapter." I've heard that term used to refer to many things, and it sounded like what you were trying to say is that if the rear ports work on the Mobo side, the front ones (front panel connector) should too, so the problem would lie with the hardware on the case itself.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

osterac said:


> Hi,
> The case came with a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter so I used that and USB 2.0 seems to work alright..





osterac said:


> if the rear ports work on the Mobo side, the front ones (front panel connector) should too.


Correct^


----------



## osterac (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh I see what you're saying. I think you misunderstand though. The problem happens when I _don't_ use the adapter. With the adapter, USB devices work, just at a slower speed because it's plugged into a USB 2.0 header instead of 3.0.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Am I correct in assuming the adapter is supposed to make the ports 3.0 but doesn't work properly?
Without the adapter, the ports work at their rated speed of 2.0 as they are designed?


----------



## osterac (Sep 27, 2012)

The ports are 3.0 ports. The adapter was provided with the case for people that had motherboards with no USB 3.0 headers. I'm using it because I have problems when I hook up the case's USB 3.0 front ports to the motherboard's USB 3.0 header. When I use the adapter and hook up the case's 3.0 ports the the motherboard's 2.0 header, I don't have problems but the speed is of course lower.


----------

